# Ideal Conduit Bender Foot



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Anybody seen this?











http://m.cesco.com/b2c/product/Ideal-74-037-Conduit-Bender-Boot/563255?sh=1&utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Dynamic_Ads&utm_campaign=desktop_rhc


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Saw them about 5 years ago. Don't own one don't want anything that interferes with using the bender handle as a straight edge.
Also not a fan of factory handles because of the flared ends. I make my own out of Schedule 80 black pipe.

lC


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks like a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I would try it out. I do know for sure that my 3/4 bender handle needs replacing and it slips out lots. One day soon if I get Photo's working again, I can post a picture of it so you can laugh as much about it as I do when Chicken Steve posts pictures of his installations.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Looks like a solution in search of a problem.


I've put rubber caps on the handle sof my small benders in the past to work out better in finished spaces with carpet and polished marble / tile floors. I think this would be great for that.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Why in the world would you even consider bending conduit on a marble or tile floor. I'm Just asking because I would never ever even consider doing that. I may put a piece of plywood down in a pinch for a hotel or something but not right on it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> Why in the world would you even consider bending conduit on a marble or tile floor. I'm Just asking because I would never ever even consider doing that. I may put a piece of plywood down in a pinch for a hotel or something but not right on it.


If I have a few pieces to do in a repair or add on I'm not dragging in a sheet of plywood that I don't normally have on the truck. 

I tried to have everything for any occasion on the truck but things happen.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've put rubber caps on the handle sof my small benders in the past to work out better in finished spaces with carpet and polished marble / tile floors. I think this would be great for that.


Makes sense. I can spit in the floors I work on.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

I have one, only because it came with a used ideal bender that I bought. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

U Mirin? said:


> I have one, only because it came with a used ideal bender that I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Do you like it?


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you like it?


I could see it being useful if you're wanting to protect a customers floor. While doing some side work, I was working on some expensive hardwood floors. 

Or if you have a green apprentice learning to bend and it provides some extra traction while they learn to work with the bender. 

Is it revolutionary or a must have? Na.

It's nothing that a rag underneath the handle couldn't do. It does help it from sliding around while in the back of the truck though.

I thought you were retired? Whatcha need this for? You should be living the good life and fishing everyday


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

U Mirin? said:


> I could see it being useful if you're wanting to protect a customers floor. While doing some side work, I was working on some expensive hardwood floors.
> 
> Or if you have a green apprentice learning to bend and it provides some extra traction while they learn to work with the bender.
> 
> ...



Is anyone ever really retired 100%? We all have friends, relatives, and some times just people in need with a fixed income.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I agree with LC. I use my bender handle as a straight edge for measuring off a 90, or doing a quick eyeball check to make sure offset angles are equal. Some factory bender handles are straight, some are flared. I always seek out the straight ones.

As for bending on a finished floor, no thank you. There is always a way around that, either using protection, or finding a less vulnerable floor to do the bending on. I'd be drawn and quartered if I was caught bending pipe on finished tile. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I agree with LC. I use my bender handle as a straight edge for measuring off a 90, or doing a quick eyeball check to make sure offset angles are equal. Some factory bender handles are straight, some are flared. I always seek out the straight ones.
> 
> As for bending on a finished floor, no thank you. There is always a way around that, either using protection, or finding a less vulnerable floor to do the bending on. *I'd be drawn and quartered if I was caught bending pipe on finished tile.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I've done a good deal of work in commercial kitchens and they are always tile, if you can be on a rubber mat that's great but not always practical.

Haven't marked up any tile yet.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

I have them on my 3/4" and 1/2" benders. I use to have to bend conduit in auto shops with epoxy floors and they're awesome for that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TheLivingBubba said:


> I have them on my 3/4" and 1/2" benders. I use to have to bend conduit in auto shops with epoxy floors and they're awesome for that.


Thanks, I was waiting to hear that. Many times just because something looks good isn't when it comes to use.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

If you read the Benfield book he says that the bender handles should be different lengths. I read somewhere that your handles should reach the center of your elbow. All of mine are center elbow length and that works great for me. 

LC


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

B-Nabs said:


> I agree with LC. I use my bender handle as a straight edge for measuring off a 90, or doing a quick eyeball check to make sure offset angles are equal. Some factory bender handles are straight, some are flared. I always seek out the straight ones.


I don't usually worry about the flare when measuring off a 90. It's not much more than the thickness of the pipe used. If you're measuring off a 90 longer than the handle yeah it'll rock the 90 back a little bit, shortening the measurement, but that shortening is only going to be a fraction of that flare height. Maybe 1/32".


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

It looks like might be good on the roof as well . That tar gets real soft in the summer .


----------

